# Sunglass Holder



## atlasrik (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello! I was steered to this forum by a VW parts guy. I am trying to sort out if I can get the sunglass holder section for an SE with technology model Atlas (no sunroof) and swap out my blank panel S model. The VW guy implied it is possible, but told me VW doesn't endorse it (of course). Would anyone happen to have the part number for whatever I need to make the swap or if you yourself have done it can you let me know? Seems like a waste of space to have a blank panel when my sunglasses could be sleeping up there...


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

You know about the one to the lower left of the steering wheel right?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

atlasrik said:


> ....Seems like a waste of space to have a blank panel when my sunglasses could be sleeping up there...


Then buy the version with it.


----------



## atlasrik (Aug 1, 2018)

*sunglass*

Now I do thanks!:laugh:


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

I've been thinking of adding felt to the sunglass holder or getting the same door part from an audi q5/q7 which already comes wrapped in felt.


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

Any luck with this?

The overhead console looks very similar to the one in my Golf-R


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

atlasrik said:


> Hello! I was steered to this forum by a VW parts guy. I am trying to sort out if I can get the sunglass holder section for an SE with technology model Atlas (no sunroof) and swap out my blank panel S model. The VW guy implied it is possible, but told me VW doesn't endorse it (of course). Would anyone happen to have the part number for whatever I need to make the swap or if you yourself have done it can you let me know? Seems like a waste of space to have a blank panel when my sunglasses could be sleeping up there...


All,

I recently added this very part to my 2018 Atlas S with the blank panel. I have the part number at home and I'll be happy to post it as soon as I get my hands on it.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

gottagetajetta said:


> All,
> 
> I recently added this very part to my 2018 Atlas S with the blank panel. I have the part number at home and I'll be happy to post it as soon as I get my hands on it.


I'm interested in this. Please post up number when you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Drive by said:


> You know about the one to the lower left of the steering wheel right?



I don't have my car with me to check but there is a sunglass holder next to the steering wheel?


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

knedrgr said:


> I'm interested in this. Please post up number when you get a chance. Thanks!


I ordered part number 5G0-868-837-ZA2. The “ZA2” portion of the part number is the color code. It comes with the entire trim piece and sunglasses holder. I paid about $40 for it. Good luck!


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

gottagetajetta said:


> I ordered part number 5G0-868-837-ZA2. The “ZA2” portion of the part number is the color code. It comes with the entire trim piece and sunglasses holder. I paid about $40 for it. Good luck!


That is NOT the correct part number The part number is about 1" too short.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

vw671 said:


> That is NOT the correct part number The part number is about 1" too short......


The part number isn't too short, the part is.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> I don't have my car with me to check but there is a sunglass holder next to the steering wheel?


Forgot to check this until this morning. Never realized there was compartment in that area. Going to use that a lot now.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jayin0507 said:


> Forgot to check this until this morning. Never realized there was compartment in that area. Going to use that a lot now.


If you are blind, how did you get a driver's license?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

gottagetajetta said:


> I ordered part number 5G0-868-837-ZA2. The “ZA2” portion of the part number is the color code. It comes with the entire trim piece and sunglasses holder. I paid about $40 for it. Good luck!


This part number is for the Golf/Wagon/Alltrack cars and not for the others.


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

vw671 said:


> That is NOT the correct part number The part number is about 1" too short.


Just an observation, here. The part number on the one you purchased has an extra letter. It has an “A” before the ZA2. That part number IS for the shorter version that fits the other vehicles. The original part number I posted was ordered based on the VIN of an Atlas that was sitting in the showroom at my dealer. Hope this helps.


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

gottagetajetta said:


> Just an observation, here. The part number on the one you purchased has an extra letter. It has an “A” before the ZA2. That part number IS for the shorter version that fits the other vehicles. The original part number I posted was ordered based on the VIN of an Atlas that was sitting in the showroom at my dealer. Hope this helps.


My bad! I think your right.


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

Does this fit SEL models (has tech pkg) with the sunroof?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

audiyos said:


> Does this fit SEL models (has tech pkg) with the sunroof?


I am waiting to see that too. Last we I had the SE model and it had it and was really wondering why they didn’t put that in the SEL. My thoughts are due to the VW Connect electronics and the homelink and sunroof they cut it short and left it out. Now if there is room to put it, I am willing to get and SE part and cut it to fit all the other buttons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hfqkhal said:


> ...My thoughts are due to the VW Connect electronics and the homelink and sunroof they cut it short and left it out.....


The key is to make room for the SR motor.


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

I apologize gottagetajetta you were 100% correct on the part number.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

That looks good. From the looks of it it will
Not work on the SEL Premium as it has the VW connect buttons and the home link buttons. Based on the inside cutout it would be difficult to cut for those. Plus the sunroof button which I can’t see if there is a place for it in the picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Below is another option for SEL and SEL premium who have buttons in the way to do the OEM version. And if you really really reallyneed a place to hold sunglasses over your head.

For me I just use the sunglass case that came with mine and put in center console.

 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263424162744


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

Andre VW said:


> Below is another option for SEL and SEL premium who have buttons in the way to do the OEM version. And if you really really reallyneed a place to hold sunglasses over your head.
> 
> For me I just use the sunglass case that came with mine and put in center console.
> 
> ...


It's just habit/consistency for me. All my other cars have sunglass holders overhead: Golf-R, Ford C-max, Ford Flex (sold for the Atlas).


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

vw671 said:


> It's just habit/consistency for me. All my other cars have sunglass holders overhead: Golf-R, Ford C-max, Ford Flex (sold for the Atlas).


For me it is a habit too. I do miss it and like to have it but I can live without it too. It is just the ease of use for me as I already forgot the left side pocket open and hit my knee right into it. Oh well we live to learn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> Below is another option for SEL and SEL premium who have buttons in the way to do the OEM version. And if you really really reallyneed a place to hold sunglasses over your head.
> 
> For me I just use the sunglass case that came with mine and put in center console.
> 
> ...


Yes this wouldn’t work for US Atlas as there is no handle above the window on the drivers side. It would be quite stupid to reach over to the passenger side just for sunglasses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabroe (Jul 19, 2019)

PMvw671



vw671 said:


> I apologize gottagetajetta you were 100% correct on the part number.



Any tips to remove the old one? should I just stick a knife through the edge of the front cover and pop it out?


----------

